# I did it!



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are just at the junior level and today was our first ever hunt test. I was so so nervous of running Remy in the hunt test that I made Steven promise to handle him instead... But I've been the one training and when we arrived at the test today I said screw it, I'm running him!

The land marks were hard and we had to do them in the pouring rain... something I hadn't trained for at all. Remy did well on the short but the long included some tall grass and a little creek/ditch area, so he did have to search around a bit. He passed 

I was more worried about the water because Remy can sometimes get so excited about swimming that he doesn't focus as well, but lo and behold he was spot on. He marked the first bird, didn't cheat the water once and ran straight to the bird, and the same on the second. We even got complimented by the judges because many of the other dogs were cheating 

So we got our first ribbon!! So incredibly thrilled! We were dog 64 today but we are dog 1 tomorrow so time for bed... It'll be an early morning


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! Did anyone take any pictures? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Dog 1 tomorrow! Make sure to be very calm and watch that test dog as closely as possibly. Take your time, take a deep breath, and have FUN! Good luck!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We have a few pictures and videos that I'll post tomorrow. Yes, being dog 1 is intimidating... Hopefully some pros will have to run dogs before me so they can make it over to masters...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to go, both of you. And good luck today!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice for both of you and good luck today!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Passed land already, now for a long break before water


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Remy, great job!

Best of luck today!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats...that first pass is always a special pass....! keep it going....

Bad news is that you are now HOOKED forever! SH next....now that one is a real challange


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!!! That first ribbon is SO amazing. Isn't it the best feeling? Sounds like you are doing great!! Good luck on water this afternoon!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Photo: Steven and I with Remy, 2 passes from this weekend (2/4 toward JH), Jo and Thorn, 2 passes from this weekend (2/4 toward JH), Phil with Trigger 2 passes this weekend, (3/4 toward JH), junior handler Tyler with Sabre and Tom with Sabre, 2 passes from this weekend, JH title!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! 
Congratulations.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Remy has so many awards on his chest he looks like the president of a banana republic 

Congratulations!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!! You must be so proud of Remy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

VERY impressive. 2 for 2 your first weekend out? Does not get any better than that!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, all!!! I have to say how much I appreciated the judges, particularly on day one. They were strict but very encouraging and helped us newbies along the way. They had faith in the dogs and gave us time at the line and time for the dogs to hunt. It really made the whole thing much more enjoyable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great weekend! great job!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

very exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! very exciting


----------

